# Do you like to watch this??



## dan (Feb 14, 2006)

Seems kinda weird, but whenever I see a very large women get into her car I will watch for the car bounce with her weight..And adjust the seat she will move the car like it is nothing... Sometimes the car very un-level...I think it is a bit strange, but I like this...


----------



## djewell (Feb 14, 2006)

hmmmm, no, but I do like watching very large women walk.


----------



## sweetjul (Feb 14, 2006)

You guys are funny. I've always tried to get into my car as discreetly as possible so that doesn't happen! lol Probably doesn't help though. But seriously, this site is great for my self esteem. Thanks.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, you just rekindled my memory of the fat woman who used to shop at the White Hen grocery store I used to work at in 1990-2. She was the only person in the entire Ford Aerostar (or maybe Windstar), but when she got out the whole car bounced like it had faulty shocks.

She was a nice person, and I was never able to extrapolate whether she was married (I _almost_ got as far as flirting with her).


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Wow, you just rekindled my memory of the fat woman who used to shop at the White Hen grocery store I used to work at in 1990-2. She was the only person in the entire Ford Aerostar (or maybe Windstar), but when she got out the whole car bounced like it had faulty shocks.
> 
> She was a nice person, and I was never able to extrapolate whether she was married (I _almost_ got as far as flirting with her).



That was me. And I was married. But it was a loveless one. You should've pursued.


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 14, 2006)

I love watching everything about a very LARGE woman - the way she walks, the way she sits, struggling to fit into a smaller spot, getting up from the "sinking sofa", walking up stairs and struggling to do that, ogling a buffet with twinkling eyes, maybe breathing a little heavier, getting into a car and watching it sink suddenly, and most of all eating.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2006)

It really freaks me out how the elevator jerks and readjusts itself when I step out of it and there are a lot of people on it. The moment quickly passes and I forget all about it but still, it really arrests my mind when it's time to alight off of the elevator.


----------



## cheesylier (Feb 14, 2006)

Our elevator is bootleg, so when me (6,1' 150lbs) go on it it shifts. kinda scary but alright


----------



## rainyday (Feb 14, 2006)

My brother (not an FA) stayed with me for several weeks around Christmas and I kept noticing that every time we got in the car he'd wait outside the vehicle until I got in before he'd sit down. I finally asked him why. He said, "Because when you get in it's like being on a ride at Disneyland and it makes me seasick." Thereafter every time I got in the car I called out "Space Mountain coming up!"  We both had a good laugh.

Edited to add: That elevator thing gives me the shivers too.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 15, 2006)

Not to make light of anyone's fears, but the elevator's probably rated for half a ton to four or more and has four independant brakes that kick in if it starts falling. So try not to be too too scared. 

I've been thinking about this, and I've decided that I rally do like the idea of someone being heavy enough that the world is _almost_ not able to accomodate them. It's just cool.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not scared of elevators at all actually. A little shift, creak or shimmy isn't going to make me nervous. My freak out factor is about a dumb reason. I'm embarrassed. The elevator is stuffed full of suits and briefcases, fat girl gets off, the elevator jerks violently, man in elevator spills a little coffee, nervous elevator rider clutches heart, etc. This is a bit embarrassing to me.


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have to admit, the elevator "shift", if I were also present would get my heart beating in more ways than one. LOL


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 16, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm not scared of elevators at all actually. A little shift, creak or shimmy isn't going to make me nervous. My freak out factor is about a dumb reason. I'm embarrassed. The elevator is stuffed full of suits and briefcases, fat girl gets off, the elevator jerks violently, man in elevator spills a little coffee, nervous elevator rider clutches heart, etc. This is a bit embarrassing to me.




I guess adding, "...a couple FAs get stiffies," to the list doesn't make up for it


----------



## FEast (Feb 16, 2006)

Actually, Dan, this is not an unusual thing. Bountiful's had several requests over the years for a video that included the model getting in and out of her car. That's why, in the last Cheesecake video, we filmed her (from behind) walking to her car, getting in it, adjusting herself, driving to a drive-through restaurant, ordering her food (recording every word), driving back to her hotel, getting out of the car, walking back to her room, then enjoying every morsel she'd bought. It's got lots more in it, of course, and is one of our best sellers ever. You are definitely _not_ alone in this.~Bountifully, Fuchsia

P.S. to Lilly: I totally relate to the elevator embarrassment. Isn't it amazing at how some of the most liberated of us can still feel a little uncomfortable about certain things? Shows what a number was done on us as we got fatter and fatter.

P.S. to Tot: Your last post made me chuckle.


----------



## sweetjul (Feb 16, 2006)

Good one tot!  FEast, I LOVE your quotes at the bottom. Cool!


----------



## FEast (Feb 16, 2006)

sweetjul said:


> FEast, I LOVE your quotes at the bottom. Cool!


Thanks, Sweet! Kinda like them myself, but nobody's ever commented on them before. I like a lot of other posters' sigs, too. Maybe I oughta make mention of it from time to time...~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2006)

It sure is Foosh. Every now and then I discover another sore spot that I hadn't even thought of before, like the elevator going *whump* when I get off. Totmacher's comment made me laugh too.


----------



## like em big (Feb 16, 2006)

After being married for 50 years I still enjoy seeing a fat girl who has " outgrown" her car. By that I mean the steering wheel is now pushing her belly into two distinct continents LOL I still discreetly ogle a pretty fat girl.


----------



## dan (Feb 17, 2006)

I would imagine if I were at the buttons and say a big ssbbw, say 650lbs was entering I might just check out the load rating, especally if it was more than 3 floors up.....Just a reaction, but would be nice to be squished in there..


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, about elavators, I find some won't go if the weight limit was broken, so I wouldn't worry about that much.


Now, anything that reminds me how big my g/f is, drives me nuts, in a very very good way. Old pants being way to tight, her getting into and out of cars and feel them shift, etc. I one time was watching TV with her and I look over at her, she was leaning back and she wasn't sucking her gut in. Then I thought of something and tried it out. I had 2 remotes contorls so I put one on top of her belly, and one in the major roll in the middle and they fit nicely. Then I gave her one of these looks; 
:wubu: +  + :smitten: + :eat2:
She called me weird and we laughed about it afterwards.

Anything that reminds me just how big she is, it a major turn on. Which is good practice to make a marriage last.... at least I think it is.


----------



## Ash (Feb 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> It really freaks me out how the elevator jerks and readjusts itself when I step out of it and there are a lot of people on it. The moment quickly passes and I forget all about it but still, it really arrests my mind when it's time to alight off of the elevator.



Ahh! Me too! I'm always hoping that somehow, no one will notice. 

As for getting in and out of my car--most of the time I'm very careful and discreet. If I'm with other people, I try to time my ass hitting the seat at the exact same time as another person getting in so that the car movement isn't so exagerrated. However, if I have just gotten off work and my feet and back are tired, I just flop down into my seat without caring who's around. 

I like to think of myself as an empowered fat woman, but there's something about people seeing or feeling the impact of my weight in a vehicle or elevator that makes me uneasy.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 18, 2006)

dan said:


> I would imagine if I were at the buttons and say a big ssbbw, say 650lbs was entering I might just check out the load rating, especally if it was more than 3 floors up.....Just a reaction, but would be nice to be squished in there..


 
Some of the newer elevators have a "signal"- flashing red sign that says "Weight Limit Exceeded" and then the doors open back up...... 

I was the last to get in the elevator, doors closed, buzzer rang, and the sign started flashing. LOL, I just smiled at the rest of the riders, waved, and walked right back out.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> .....Anything that reminds me just how big she is, it a major turn on. Which is good practice to make a marriage last.... at least I think it is.



*gasp* PICKLEMAN!!! You are SO damned cute, and your girlfriend is gorgeous!! It's great to finally see you two.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Some of the newer elevators have a "signal"- flashing red sign that says "Weight Limit Exceeded" and then the doors open back up......
> 
> I was the last to get in the elevator, doors closed, buzzer rang, and the sign started flashing. LOL, I just smiled at the rest of the riders, waved, and walked right back out.



Ugh, that would make me so mad. I would be thinking, "Why don't they just install a window that will open and toss a pie into the face of the fattest person on the elevator?" I can't imagine even a thin person not being embarassed if it happend to them. They should have spent that little budget on improving the elevator overall so they don't have to put a red beeper in it.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ugh, that would make me so mad. I would be thinking, "Why don't they just install a window that will open and toss a pie into the face of the fattest person on the elevator?" I can't imagine even a thin person not being embarassed if it happend to them. They should have spent that little budget on improving the elevator overall so they don't have to put a red beeper in it.


But, then that won't fit into their plan, to embarass us into being thin!


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ugh, that would make me so mad. I would be thinking, "Why don't they just install a window that will open and toss a pie into the face of the fattest person on the elevator?" I can't imagine even a thin person not being embarassed if it happend to them. They should have spent that little budget on improving the elevator overall so they don't have to put a red beeper in it.



Because anybody who'd be that fatphobic would probably draw the conclusion aforementioned fat person would _eat_ said pie and thus put the elevator even _further_ over it's weight limit.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 19, 2006)

Brie Brown, wearing the clingiest tightest purple dress, getting out of her car in an early video she did for DIMENSIONS (is it still available?). 

*Oh. My. God.*

Unbelievable sequence, even now... I highly recommend the video!

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## txboy (Mar 2, 2008)

I like watching BBW's get in cars too. Especially when the car sinks with mercy! See my post on my taking a 345lb girl on a motorcycle ride - bike shocks were completely bottomed out and I loved it! I once also had the great chance to share a cab with a big girl. I got in first, and then her. When she got in the car sank and I was instantly aroused! But better yet was the occasional bottomed out of the car on bumps. She felt embarrassed, but I told her she was pretty and that her weight was an asset not a liabilty. Got her number! But she turned out to live too far away to persue. So sad, she was over 330 I guess.


----------



## FEast (Mar 7, 2008)

TallEnglishman said:


> Brie Brown, wearing the clingiest tightest purple dress, getting out of her car in an early video she did for DIMENSIONS (is it still available?).


Yes, Bountiful has it in both the DVD and VHS formats. E-mail me at [email protected], and I'll be happy to give you ordering info.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------

